# 
!     300 000 .       350 000 .    45 762,71    .070,   .010.           .     ?


           500 000 ( 76 271,18).     .           ?         ?      ?!

----------

> ?


.      (  . 200 )





> 


/      ?

----------

070,   .200    ?
         -  .    07.02, 11.02, 01.03,        -?    ?         .150, ?

----------

> .200    ?


.





> .150, ?


 .   .    :
_9.   ,    12  171  ,    -,     ,        ( ,  ),   , ,     ,        ( ,  ),   ,   ,    
_

----------

!  .     -  ,      ?

----------

.     

   ,

----------

,       .

----------

.              ,            070?

----------

070,   200

----------


## Rain8

- :  1 .    ( 50 ..)    ,      1-  :  . 130   . 19   + 50.. ;  . 200       50 .. (..76-50 ..)      ,      ,  ,     !

----------

.200

----------


## Rain8

> .200


1. ,    ,  1  ?

2.      ,   .130  (  19)  50 ..  ,   ?    ,   -      ?

----------

.38.8

----------


## Rain8

!! " 171,  5  
   ,          ,        ( ,  ),     ,              . 
 130  "
..    130  :yes:

----------

*Rain8*,       ..

----------

,    3-   . 
     4- . 
,     ,            4- .

       ,    ?

----------

> ,    ?


 3         , 
 4 :
 :    
 :     +

----------

()         ,    0%.    .
             070 ?
 .

----------

> 070 ?


.

----------

